# septic tank design



## ابراهيم الجمل (11 أكتوبر 2018)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اقدم لكم 
ملف يشرح septic tank 
يارب ينال اعجابكم 
للدخول للرابط من هنا 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/c1dig055sgh84i7/Guidelines_of_Septic_Systems_Design.pdf/file

*​


----------



## waeelfegan (8 يوليو 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

